# IRT 3 Count Drill Featured On The Michigan Martial Arts Project



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2014)

Here is another video clip from our recent Intensive at Masters and Champions.
This one features one of the several 3 Count Drills. 

Enjoy.....


----------

